# BREAKING NEWS! Burton Recalls Defective Step On Bindings



## ridinbend

https://snowboard.com/news/burton-step-on-recall/

No not really, just made a problematic piece less problematic.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Usually best not to get anything new damm fangled thing the initial year it comes out...wait 1 or a couple of years for the bugs to get worked out.


----------



## ridinbend

wrathfuldeity said:


> Usually best not to get anything new damm fangled thing the initial year it comes out...wait 1 or a couple of years for the bugs to get worked out.


I was just hoping for another fun thread.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

need straps to prevent toe side....ejection


----------



## Jonny C

Fake news, another fake article from the failing snowboard.com site with bad reporting. #MSGA (Make Snowboard Great Again)

rings any bells?


----------



## F1EA

hahahahaha

That article immediately followed by:

Snowfeet. Yay or nay.


----------



## mojo maestro

Everybody whom b anybody.............knows strap-ons......b moar fun...............


----------



## essie52

Jonny C said:


> Fake news, another fake article from the failing snowboard.com site with bad reporting. #MSGA (Make Snowboard Great Again)
> 
> rings any bells?


It does not appear to be fake. From Burton:
https://www.burton.com/us/en/stepon-update

Wait..... was the original posting a joke I'm missing?


----------



## Rip154

Hope it works then, would be a bummer if it drove steponers back to skiing.


----------



## bazman

Ya is genuine issue. I wonder how much testing has been done on the new cleat


----------



## Wiredsport

bazman said:


> Ya is genuine issue. I wonder how much testing has been done on the new cleat


It looks like it was done with a dremel and some white nail polish .


----------



## Jonny C

essie52 said:


> It does not appear to be fake. From Burton:
> https://www.burton.com/us/en/stepon-update
> 
> Wait..... was the original posting a joke I'm missing?


:facepalm1:


----------



## essie52

Jonny C said:


> :facepalm1:


Sometimes I'm a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## ek9max

Wiredsport said:


> bazman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya is genuine issue. I wonder how much testing has been done on the new cleat
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it was done with a dremel and some white nail polish <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />.
Click to expand...

That wasn't the part that was different.


----------



## Manicmouse

ek9max said:


> That wasn't the part that was different.


Took a long time to think of a reply bud? >


----------



## ek9max

Manicmouse said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the part that was different.
> 
> 
> 
> Took a long time to think of a reply bud? <img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/SnowboardingForum_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Lol. Almost 2 years


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> Lol. Almost 2 years


hahahahahah
:deserted:


----------

